# Terrible News from my Facebook Friend



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Jocye Perry of Memphis lost her little Havanese Oscar the weekend of the 17th at a reststop in Arkansas. She was traveling to Hope Ark to pick up her granddears and Oscar got scared and slipped out of his harness and took off. Oscar is the prettiest grey havanese that she got from Shih Tzu and Precious Paws rescue there in Memphis. I know it is a long shot, but if anyone sees someone with a new grey havanese in full coat, try to find out where he came from. Joyce thinks that someone must have picked him up and took off with him. She found his collar and tags like someone had taken them off and tossed them. Can you imagine?

She was having such a good Christmas season and I had teased her about all the decorating, etc. and she was going to fetch the grandchildren.

Go to Shih Tzu and Precious Paws on Facebook to see Oscar. I don't know how to repost Joyce's plea for help.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

This is so sad. Oscar is just beautiful. I hope they find him soon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh how tragically heartbreaking!! that is always my biggest fear, that someone would STEAL my baby... praying that where ever he is he is safe and that he finds his way back to his rightful home SOON!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG !!!I just can't imagine going thro something like that. Just plain hellish!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

How heartbreaking! I shared the rescue page on my fb page. Praying for a happy ending.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very sad.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Was he microchipped?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Having someone take him is better than some other terrible outcome. I'm hoping with pictures published, that someone will recognize him, and he will be returned.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know about the microchip. He was turned in to Precious Paws and adopted the next day I guess. I know I inquired as soon as I saw him and he was already adopted. A beautiful dog. Then Joyce got in touch with me through facebook. Rosie has been in love with Oscar and I have joked with her a lot. 

I don't let Rosie's feet touch the ground hardly somewhere beside my back yard. And the harness I have she can't get off. I am as paranoid about Rosie as I would be about a baby. Am way to old to have something happen to her.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a sad story and I hope they find him!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Can someone please post the Facebook link? I can't seem to find it.

Thanks!
Alanna


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is so sad. I hope that he is found. That is my biggest fear-I am so attached to Lizzie.

Alanna-I forgot how to post links, but I found it on FB. Type in shih tzu and precious paws in the search box and it came up.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

lanabanana said:


> Can someone please post the Facebook link? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thanks!
> Alanna


http://www.facebook.com/shih.tzu.and.precious.paws


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Lucile. I'm way too far away for there to be any likelihood that I'd run into him, but your friend will be in my thoughts. Hopefully, if someone took him on purpose, they will think better of it. If someone finds him, hopefully they will have a vet or shelter scan for his chip.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Maybe if he is chipped and they take him to the vet at some point in his life...he will find a way home...I hope so...the other option is to go on HRI site and post Amber Alert...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

This is appalling,I am hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Leslie. For some reason my search on FB would not find that particular page, no matter what I put in the search box. Oscar is a beauty. He has unusual coloring, so that might make him more noticeable. Sweet boy!

Alanna


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is my great fear when getting out of the car when traveling. Dexter has come loose several times. Thankful Dexter has realized something was wrong and he stays put after I say a forceful "stay." Another precaution I use is that the boys must be Leashed and secured on a short leash before getting out of a car. 

Being taken at rest stop is very sad. You would think they would see if owners are in the area frantically looking for their pup.

Praying for a reunion.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

We traveled from NC to Missouri over Thanksgiving with four dogs between two cars. I was a total control freak when we stopped at rest areas during our 12 hr trip. How sad for her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> This is my great fear when getting out of the car when traveling. Dexter has come loose several times. Thankful Dexter has realized something was wrong and he stays put after I say a forceful "stay." Another precaution I use is that the boys must be Leashed and secured on a short leash before getting out of a car.
> 
> Being taken at rest stop is very sad. You would think they would see if owners are in the area frantically looking for their pup.
> 
> Praying for a reunion.


I think this is much more likely to happen with a recently rescued dog that hasn't formed strong attachments with his new family yet AND hasn't been taught good solid recall and stay commands. (keep up that whistle practice, folks!) We have heard a number of times about fosters getting out and then getting lost or "running away". And I don't think this family has had Oscar for taht long... just long enough to get really attached to him!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She said that a large man spoke gruffly to Oscar and scared him. Oscar stood on his hind legs and came out of the harness and sweater and took off running. He disappeared in the first 100 feet. Then after finding his collar and tags, someone must have just snatched him up.

Rosie had one of those harnesses that had the snap together catch. It came loose while walking her. Luckily she didn't notice. The one I have now gas twi rings that the leash attatches to. It is not possible for it to come loose and I can't imagine how she could be able to slip out of the harness. But that is the very reason that I won't use anything that is velcroed together or has the plastic snaps. We don't travel much with Rosie, but when we do, we take turns going in the rest stops and if we get Rosie out of the car, it is way away from other cars. I learned pretty quickly that I couldn't catch Rosie if she decided to RLH and so we never put her down outside the fence. And if we are just going to be gone for a day or so, we leave her here in the house. It is safe. I don't trust anyone to watch her like I would.

Years ago, an employee offered to wath my little schnauzer. Well she let her outside (in a historic city block) to go to the bathroom and lost her. She admitted that they looked for hours before finds a little gray dog. So I never again let her with anyone but the vet. Even though I knew she would be put in a cage for the duration--at least she was safe.

Karen she has had Oscar for a year or more. and he is a young dog. I think that his first owner died. Some dogs are just skiddish and I think he just took off. Possibly ran right into the arms of his kidnapper.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's HORRIBLE! Mind boggling to me that someone would toss his collar and tags and steal him right on the spot  what is wrong with some people!? We will keep him in our prayers and hope that he gets home, the sad thing is, even if the people that took him have 2nd thoughts, they don't have his contact information, and do vets even scan and check microchips if someone brings a dog in saying they belong to them? I doubt they treat every dog like it is potentially dog napped , but it would be great in this situation.

I'm so sorry for your friend 

I hate stopping with Gucci, she won't go pee with my DH unless I get out of the car and stand with them, she's scared, too, but more scared I'll leave w/o her but I always have that fear she could get spooked or see something worth chasing, dogs will be dogs.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My heart breaks for them. It is unimaginable. The hope I have is based upon the fact that I read Oscar has a chip. I'll pray for them, and him.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know that we can do anything except keep an eye out for someone with a grey havanese male and ask about where he came from. Joyce even called the sheriff at the time and they sent a car. All shelters around there and Memphis have been notified, but someone could have been traveling to CA or anywhere.

Karen I never trusted my toddlers and I don't trust a dog either. No matter how well trained, they all have the potential to run when spooked.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

My vet shared with me that they scan all new dogs that come into their practice, even from established clientele. They take them into the back room for a moment. 

I have a friend who picked up a stray while hiking in the mountains, said he looked like he'd been on his own for a long while. Soon after, he needed vet care where he was scanned for a chip. The vet tried unsuccessfully to reach the owners, then required my friend to do the legwork to prove that he'd been abandoned by his previous owners. She was telling me this, miffed at how she was treated by the vet. I was pretty surprised she wasn't more empathetic toward the original owners. Turns out the dog was truly abandoned, but it could have been a situation where the owners were looking for him and believing if he was picked up, he'd be scanned and they'd be contacted. I know I couldn't live with myself.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Most Vets do scan all new incoming pets, and when I lived in CA my groomer scaned all new incoming pets. Also some rescues have an agreement with the company of micro chips that they use, to keep their name on file as back up, in case the new owner can not be found. I do hope the pup is found.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen she has had Oscar for a year or more. and he is a young dog. I think that his first owner died. Some dogs are just skiddish and I think he just took off. Possibly ran right into the arms of his kidnapper.


Oh! I thought this was one of the rescues you had been looking into recently. Yeah, if he's been with her for a year, I'm sure he was well bonded with her. What a shame.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

This is so sad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I don't know that we can do anything except keep an eye out for someone with a grey havanese male and ask about where he came from. Joyce even called the sheriff at the time and they sent a car. All shelters around there and Memphis have been notified, but someone could have been traveling to CA or anywhere.
> 
> Karen I never trusted my toddlers and I don't trust a dog either. No matter how well trained, they all have the potential to run when spooked.


Absolutely, but the training is extra "insurance" that I strongly believe EVERYONE should do. I didn't leave things entirely to "trust" with my toddlers either, but I still insisted that they learn to "look both ways", etc. I thought this was a recently adopted dog.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> She said that a large man spoke gruffly to Oscar and scared him. Oscar stood on his hind legs and came out of the harness and sweater and took off running. He disappeared in the first 100 feet. Then after finding his collar and tags, someone must have just snatched him up.
> 
> Rosie had one of those harnesses that had the snap together catch. It came loose while walking her. Luckily she didn't notice. The one I have now gas twi rings that the leash attatches to. It is not possible for it to come loose and I can't imagine how she could be able to slip out of the harness. But that is the very reason that I won't use anything that is velcroed together or has the plastic snaps. We don't travel much with Rosie, but when we do, we take turns going in the rest stops and if we get Rosie out of the car, it is way away from other cars. I learned pretty quickly that I couldn't catch Rosie if she decided to RLH and so we never put her down outside the fence. And if we are just going to be gone for a day or so, we leave her here in the house. It is safe. I don't trust anyone to watch her like I would.
> 
> ...


This just made me sick to read. Lucile, does she think the man with the gruff voice was working with the person who took Oscar? That perhaps this was a team effort? Maybe they are doing this at rest stops and trying to sell on the internet or something? I guess I really sound like a suspicious one, but there have been so many unreal things happening of late where people are trying to make money in such dishonest and creepy ways. That is a good reminder about the plastic clips. The not knowing where they were or how they were being treated would kill me. I hope this story has a good ending and that he turns up.


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

A lot of rest stops have cameras in the vicinity, has she asked around? maybe it was caught on tape? how awful.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know anymore. Like I said she called the sheriff and they sent a car. I gather that she has been searching since that day. Karen I am not against training, just wouldn't take any chances with my children or dogs. Now I will have to admit that Rosie won't come on recall if she is in the RLH mode. I can holler STOP though and she will usually stop and lay flat--note I said usually.

Well ***** the toilet paper that I wrote about in another post is all over the downstairs. I thought it was just in the bathroom. I am going to let her daddy clean it up when he gets home. About a year or so ago, I bragged that I had broken Rosie from the toilet paper. Turns out I didn't.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know how to repost on fb either, but will try later tonight. This is very frightening. Hopefully whoeve picked him up will be taking good care of him and look for the owner. Hope, Hope big hope.


----------

